# Broadhead tuning problem - Bowtech Assassin and CX Maxima Red 350s



## EdHerko (Sep 1, 2013)

. . .and to add, my broadheads spin on their tip like a "top" so they are perfectly square and aligned.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

If that's tuned from your shop, you probably shouldn't be impressed. At 29" and 67lbs, you're underspined with a 125gr point. Try a 100gr point and see what that does. If that doesn't help, bump your rest up in very small increments to get the broadheads hitting at the same height as you field points. Then see where they hit on the lateral plane. If they are still hitting left with a nock right, add twists to your right yoke leg and take twists out of your left. If that doesn't help, shorten your draw by 1/2" and see if that helps. A nock right/impacting left bareshaft or broadhead can be caused by a long DL.


----------



## EdHerko (Sep 1, 2013)

Underspined? The Maxima Red 350's are supposed to be good for up to 90lbs. Everything I'm reading is my broadheads being left / bareshafts left is indicative of an Overspine. Granted they are a .342" spine


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

EdHerko said:


> Underspined? The Maxima Red 350's are supposed to be good for up to 90lbs. Everything I'm reading is my broadheads being left / bareshafts left is indicative of an Overspine. Granted they are a .342" spine


Yeah and the Maxima Hunters are supposed to have dual spine weights and weight forward technology but every one I've cut in half have been equal weight and the same spine. Also a nock right tear would indicate the same thing as a broadhead impacting left of field points. According to the Easton charts, the nock right tear is an indicator of a weak arrow for a finger shooter, not so much for a release shooter. Give the yoke tuning a try and if that doesn't do it, check on your form/dl. Broadheads and especially bareshafts are very critical of form and grip pressure.


----------



## MT Kevin (Oct 13, 2006)

Just went through the same kind of thing. Bow was paper tuned at the shop and I walk back tuned it too. Field points were good. Broadheads were hitting left. Nothing I could do brought them together. Dropped from a 340 spine to a 400 spine and sighted in field points again. Shot a broadhead at 20 yards then a field point. The field point hit the back of a blade on the broadhead. Shot my antelope yesterday at 63 yards with a fixed blade broadhead. I would try a 400 spine arrow before tearing into everything else. I'm shooting a Strother Rush XT at 29" and 70lbs with 100gr. heads on a 28" Easton Injection 400. Shoots like a dream.


----------



## ROKFISHIN (Aug 5, 2004)

Huntinsker said:


> If that's tuned from your shop, you probably shouldn't be impressed. At 29" and 67lbs, you're underspined with a 125gr point. Try a 100gr point and see what that does. If that doesn't help, bump your rest up in very small increments to get the broadheads hitting at the same height as you field points. Then see where they hit on the lateral plane. If they are still hitting left with a nock right, add twists to your right yoke leg and take twists out of your left. If that doesn't help, shorten your draw by 1/2" and see if that helps. A nock right/impacting left bareshaft or broadhead can be caused by a long DL.


Assassin has no yokes to twist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

